# Home Schooling while Cruising



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2004)

We are planning a year long cruise with our three children (12, 10 and 4 yr old) and would greatly appreciate information from other cruisers regarding the home schooling process for the different grade levels. Do you purchase a cirriculum or make up your own, and recommendations for non-religious cirriculums to purchase for computer software as well
Thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

A lot of cruisers have used these folks with success over many years:
http://www.calvertschool.org/engine/content.do?BT_CODE=CES2690


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

One of the write-ups I've seen from the kid's perspective on "boat school" is at the Hacking Family website:

http://www.hackingfamily.com/Chris/School/Chris_school.htm

They used the Westbridge Academy: http://www.westbridgeacademy.com/

Overall, the Hacking Family site is pretty cool for a lot of different types of information (especially their early days): http://www.hackingfamily.com/

Jim H


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

*home school*

We used the Calvert School in Baltimore, MD. Great, easy 100% complete down to pencils, tablets and paper. Very easy to work with and a very comprehensive system.

you will not be disappointed. We supplemented with field trips, museum visits, and other things.

dave


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2004)

Thank you! Will look into these.


----------

